# Solved: Wireless card not working properly



## Giltrap (Dec 26, 2006)

My wireless router is still working okay as far as I know but the card is not connecting.

The card bay in the laptop was damaged by some cretins and had to be repaired (at a cost of £60, which we are passing on to said cretins  ) but cannot connect to the network after the repairs.

It is able to detect the network but if it does connect, it says there is no signal.

What can I do to fix this? 

Giltrap

P.S. Here is what has happened so far. None of the computers connected to network, we connected 2, the router threw a wobbly, none connected, router was fixed, wireless connection works, cretins break my network slot, network slot repaired but no connection. You can see why I'm getting fed up with it... Sorry if I seem hostile.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

so are all the PC's working on wireless OK now

download and install if - you can by maybe making a CD on one of the working PC
Free software to check signal strength of wireless is netstumbler 0.4.0 available for download from http://www.stumbler.net/

also have a look in device manager

start>
control panel>
system>
hardware tab>
device manager button>

network adapters
click on the + sign

post backs whats there

also any ! X or ?

Maybe the slot has not been repaired correctly


----------



## Giltrap (Dec 26, 2006)

Here is what is onthe network adapters bit

Network adaptersBelkin 802.11g network adapter
Intel(R) Pro/100 VE Network Connection (It has a red X over the little picture)​
I have not done the stumbler thing, I could connect Via Ethernet and try it.

This desktop is connected by Ethernet to the router and the Wireless bit of the router worked before. It should still be working, the WLAN light is on.

Oh, the only problem with the slot was that the runner things that guide the card in were broken. I don't know if the entire slot was replaced, or just the runners. I'ld have thought it was repaired properly though, the person who repaired it is very good.

Giltrap


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

> Intel(R) Pro/100 VE Network Connection (It has a red X over the little picture)


Red X - Indication that the device has been disabled, removed or that Windows is unable to locate the device.

see if you can connect with ethernet - you may just need to enable the connection
and download the program

looks like the hardware is seen in device manager for wireless OK - assume no ! X or ? here

can detect the wireless and get an IP


----------



## Giltrap (Dec 26, 2006)

I have just connected the laptop to the router via ethernet and posted this post from it

The intel one now does not have a red X and the belkin one does now have a red X. (I switched it as I disable the one I am not using)

When I disable the ethernet and enable the router, it is now not connecting. The WLAN light is still on the router.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

> When I disable the ethernet and enable the router, it is now not connecting.


so the wireless is now working OK ?


----------



## Giltrap (Dec 26, 2006)

Sorry about being unclear.

The ethernet works, the router works, the wireless card does not.


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

Did the person/company that repaired the hardware verify it worked before returning it to you? If not, take it back. Troubleshooting now doesn't make much sense given that a known hardware failure occurred.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

What results do you get with NetStumbler?

Are you using a Belkin utility or XP's WZC to manage the wireless? And are you sure that the other one is not running?


----------



## Giltrap (Dec 26, 2006)

> Did the person/company that repaired the hardware verify it worked before returning it to you? If not, take it back. Troubleshooting now doesn't make much sense given that a known hardware failure occurred.


The only damage to the slot was the alignment of the slot and the fact something was getting in the way, the pins and everything were intact so I don't really see what would have changed harware wise unless they changed the entire unit.
They showed us that the card would now go in but they did not show us the card worked as they do not have a wireless network in the shop.



> What results do you get with NetStumbler?


It does not show an IP address, Signals are all minus numbers and the noise is -100.
Could it be our stupid neighbor is using the same channel? I didn't know they had a wireless network until now, could it be that they just set theirs up during the laptop's downtime and it is messing up our connection?



> Are you using a Belkin utility or XP's WZC to manage the wireless? And are you sure that the other one is not running?


I am using XP's WZC to manage the wireless. The Belkin utility is running but not managing the wireless because I unchecked "Let this utility manage your wireless networks" (something along those lines)


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

If it worked before the hardware damage and not after, it seems pretty clear as to what the problem is. You can download all the software, utilities, and drivers in the world, but honestly I don't see you getting anywhere with this.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

"Could it be our stupid neighbor is using the same channel?"

Certainly. Both NetStumbler and WZC ('view available networks') should show all detected networks with their channel numbers. I think that it depends on the adapter whether networks with SSID broadcast disabled show as 'hidden' or fail to show at all, so try different channels even if NetStumbler doesn't show that you have to. ETAF can help you much more than I can with NetStumbler results.

A 2.4Ghz cordless phone (yours or your neighbor's) can also interfere.


----------



## Giltrap (Dec 26, 2006)

I'll contact the computer shop anyway, even though I'm not convinced that the hardware is the problem (It's probably because I know the people at the shop, and they do seem very good...). I suppose even though it does find the network, something could be up.

I tried changing the channel and nothing happened. Should I try another channel?
I don't think it would be their wireless that is causing the problem. They are 2 doors away after all...

Giltrap


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

so netstumbler finds your wireless network - SSID name - correct

- numbers are OK thats how they are displayed in the application

have a read here see if you need to do the same

http://forums.techguy.org/networking/532707-unable-connect-internet-through-wireless.html


----------



## Giltrap (Dec 26, 2006)

Netstumbler finds the wireless network and the SSID is correct.

Which post should I be looking at in the thread?

WZC is working fine as the Chose a wireless connection window shows our wireless connection. (Post 13 on that thread)

Giltrap


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

OK lets start again then

the adapter is working and sees your wireless connection - netstumbler proved

you cannot connect to your wireless

OK

so heres a list of things - we may have already covered

wireless configfured for secruity need to enter passcode - remove secruity - netstumbler should have told you if secure with padlock 
you have a cordless phone which is interfering - remove secruity and change channel to 1,6 or 11
your netwrok adapter is not set up for IP correct - maybe a fixed IP - do you know if router is set to DHCP - post an ipconfig /all - see later how

firewall on PC blocking connection - try some ping test - see later

TWO Methods to do that - some people have problems with ONE----

ONE ---------------------------------
start
run
cmd
ipconfig /all

rightclick in the box
select all
enter
control key + C key - to copy
then reply here and 
control key + V to paste

TWO -----------------------------------------------

Start, Run, CMD to open a DOS window and type:

IPCONFIG /ALL >C:\RESULT.TXT

Open C:\RESULT.TXT with Notepad and copy/paste the entire results here.

NEXT lets see if you can get out onto the internet with both names and IP's - its possible the IP number you get back on the first test is different to the one I post {I'm in UK} so use the number you get instead of mine

------------------------------------------------
try ping the name and then the IP see below

start
run
cmd

C:\Documents and Settings\wayne>*ping {the default gateway ipaddress you got above }*

C:\Documents and Settings\wayne>*ping google.com*


> Pinging google.com [64.233.187.99] with 32 bytes of data:
> 
> Reply from 64.233.187.99: bytes=32 time=120ms TTL=243
> Reply from 64.233.187.99: bytes=32 time=107ms TTL=243
> ...


C:\Documents and Settings\wayne>*ping 64.233.187.99*


> Pinging 64.233.187.99 with 32 bytes of data:
> 
> Reply from 64.233.187.99: bytes=32 time=116ms TTL=243
> Reply from 64.233.187.99: bytes=32 time=113ms TTL=243
> ...


----------



## TRS-80 vet (Jun 18, 2005)

Are all of the NIC drivers installed?


----------



## Giltrap (Dec 26, 2006)

I've kinda given up on the DIY side of it and I'm going to take it down the computer shop.

Like DoubleHelix said, there is no point me messing around with the settings if the hardware is not working.

Also, I've lost the will to live when it comes to my computers just recently... It's just one error after another...

It'll take me about a week to get the computer looked at. I go down the computer shop every week on a wednesday, and I didn't go this week. I guess I'm a regluar down there...

Giltrap


----------



## Giltrap (Dec 26, 2006)

IT'S FIXED! FINALLY!

I took it the computer shop, they changed some basic settings and it started working again.

I didn't change the settings, honest. I think taking the card out resets them.  

Thanks for the help anyways, and sorry if I've been annoying. (I always think I have been)

Giltrap


----------

